# Need some help deciding a TV



## manindersinghgill (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello guys,

I am looking for a full high def TV for my dad's birthday. 46-50 inches would be an ideal one. What is the cheapest price we can get these for? 

or would it be cheaper to buy a TV from Canada and import it to india.

Does anybody have any idea about the power consumption differences b/w a led/lcd and plasma because I dont want my dad to curse me for the electricity bills when I am gone LOL. The TV is on for about 6 hours everyday at my house.

Any help would be much appreciated !! 

pah-kah


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 24, 2013)

If you wish to buy from abroad then try getting one from Dubai rather getting it from Canada.
The prices will just half when compared to India and also you will get warranty here in India on Samsung TVs bought from Dubai.
If you go for a good 46" TV here in India then you have to shell out around 70-90k.
Now tell us your budget so that we can suggest you accordingly.
Apart from that just opt for a LED TV, and not for a LCD or a Plasma


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Mar 27, 2013)

manindersinghgill said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am looking for a full high def TV for my dad's birthday. 46-50 inches would be an ideal one. What is the cheapest price we can get these for?
> 
> ...



I will have to agree with aroraanant.  If you wish to purchase a TV overseas, Canada is probably not the best place to get it from.  Not only are the prices similar, but most likely, you'll be hit with a customs tax.  LED TVs will be your best in terms of power consumption.  Plasma TVs are notoriously power-hungry.  

You've given a size, but what is your budget?  There is a large range of prices for 46-50 inch TVs (quick note, however, that TVs in that size range will probably be 47 inches), so the price will vary tremendously.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## manindersinghgill (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello,

Thanks for the replies.  I am looking to purchase one from India itself and LED around 50 inches and budget is around 90,000 Rupees.

PS: LGWRSherlock, these TV's are dirt cheap in Canada, I got a 55 inch Samsung smart LED tv 120 HZ for my uncle last week at bestbuy sale for 900$ and I dont think in india, with 900$, we wont even get a 46 inch.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2013)

If you think you are getting a good deal in Canada plus importing it is not costing you much then go ahead and buy one.
And only 46" TV(a good one)will fall your budget, if you wish to buy a 55" then you have to exceed your budget.


----------



## Sam22 (Mar 28, 2013)

manindersinghgill said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am looking for a full high def TV for my dad's birthday. 46-50 inches would be an ideal one. What is the cheapest price we can get these for?
> 
> ...



Plasma consumes more power as compared to led tv's so it won't be a wise decision to go for plasma's,,would be better to go for led tv's..I would suggest you to go for sony models as they have the best picture quality,,,
Better to purchase it from India only.


----------



## kevin.abhi (May 1, 2013)

all these tvs are 2012 model. Samsung has released 2013 models very recently. F series. you can check them in the stores.


----------



## Minion (May 1, 2013)

manindersinghgill said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am looking for a full high def TV for my dad's birthday. 46-50 inches would be an ideal one. What is the cheapest price we can get these for?
> 
> ...



If you are getting it from india i would suggest 
Philips 42PFL7977/V7 for 68k or  Philips 46PFL8577/V7 for 90k or you can get Sony 46W700A for 87k
Philips is littlebit cheaper than most Sony and Samsung but provide you great picture quality


----------

